# Belly im August an der Ostsee



## Zanderfürst (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Bellyboot zu kaufen um im August auf der Ostsee in den Abendstunden ein wenig im Bereich Wustrow/ Ahrenshoop zu fischen. Denkt ihr es macht da Sinn oder komme ich mit dem Belly ohnehin nicht so weit raus um in die Bereiche zu kommen in denen sich der Fisch bei den Temperaturen aufhält?

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## rippi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Ohne die Region genau zu kennen, kommend teilweise auch Dorsche im Sommer nah an den Strand ran, dafür muss nicht mal ein Frischwassereinlauf in der Nähe sein, auch wenn das sich positiv auswirkt. Allerdings naja mehr schon in der dunkleren Dämmerung bis Nacht und ich möchte dir als Anfänger nicht empfehlen nachts auf die Ostsee zu gehen, zumal im Sommer nachts auch oft ablandige Winde einsetzen können. Allerdings kannst du es natürlich auch auf Platte Hornis etc. versuchen. Mefos sind immer so eine Sache, manchmal sind die auch am hellichten Tag nah am Strand.


----------



## vermesser (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Also so aus meiner Erfahrung als Strand/ Schlauchi und mittlerweile auch Bellyangler (noch nicht im Sommer  )...viel wird dabei nicht rauskommen. Der August ist der denkbar schlechteste Zeitpunkt fürs strandnahe Spinnfischen...bis Juli hatte ich teils noch gute Fänge, auch Mefo und gute Dorsche neben den Hornis...aber August, bei dann teils 20 Grad Wassertemperatur...gibt effektivere Zeiten...


----------



## Zanderfürst (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Hmm, klingt ja nicht so optimistisch. Will ja auch nicht 30 Fische fangen aber die ganze Woche Schneider ist dann auch blöd. Denkt ihr auf dem Saaler Bodden bringt es da mehr?


----------



## Schlammtaucher (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Musst dir nur ne Ecke aussuchen mit relativ schnell tiefen Wasser...Dann sollte das eigentlich gehen. 

Also ich denke das im August im 5-6m tiefem Wasser doch was gehen sollte.. Also zumindest abends/nachts...


----------



## rippi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Musst dir nur ne Ecke aussuchen mit relativ schnell tiefen Wasser...Dann sollte das eigentlich gehen.
> 
> Also ich denke das im August im 5-6m tiefem Wasser doch was gehen sollte.. Also zumindest abends/nachts...



Du kommst aus FL, die Ostsee ist da aber ganz anders. Der Salzgehalt ist höher, das macht ne Menge aus.


----------



## Rosi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Spiele den Gedanken doch zu Ende, willst du dir ein Belly zulegen um damit 2015 im Urlaub in der Ostsee zu angeln? Kannst du es hinterher auch zu Hause gebrauchen? Samt Wathose , Flossen und anderem Zubehör? Was machst du, wenn im Urlaub kein Bellywetter ist, weil ständig der Wind bläst? 
Klar erscheint so ein Belly im Sonnenuntergang romantisch und die Chancen auf Fisch stehen nicht schlecht, wenn du dich gut vorbereitest, jedoch solltest du dich auch ein wenig mit evtl. Gefahrenquellen auseinander setzen. Einfach kaufen, reinsteigen, lospaddeln und Fische einsacken ist ein Wunschgedanke
Egal wie weit du raus kommst.


----------



## Rosi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also so aus meiner Erfahrung als Strand/ Schlauchi und mittlerweile auch Bellyangler (noch nicht im Sommer  )...viel wird dabei nicht rauskommen. Der August ist der denkbar schlechteste Zeitpunkt fürs strandnahe Spinnfischen...bis Juli hatte ich teils noch gute Fänge, auch Mefo und gute Dorsche neben den Hornis...aber August, bei dann teils 20 Grad Wassertemperatur...gibt effektivere Zeiten...


Oh ja, ohne Gewähr. Bei Tastaturanglern steht es darunter.


----------



## vermesser (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Rosi, ich schätze deine Fänge, Berichte und Erfahrungen wirklich, deine Seite hat mir den Einstieg in die Ostseeangelei echt erleichtert.

Und mit Sicherheit kommst du mindestens 10 x so oft an und auf die Ostsee wie ich!

Aber in dem Fall bin ich anderer Meinung als du. Im Hochsommer ist es am und vorm Strand nu echt schwierig und alles andere als ideal. Ich sage nicht, dass es gar nicht geht, ich geh ja auch los...aber es gibt nu echt Zeiten, wo es deutlich einfacher und effektiver ist, ODER?


----------



## Zanderfürst (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Vielen Dank für eure Anmerkungen und Vorschläge!
Also eine Wathose habe ich bereits und ich bin mindestens 3 Wochen an der Ostsee bei Wustrow. Meistens einmal im Frühjahr, dann eben im Sommer und noch eine Woche im Herbst. Wenn kein Belly- Wetter ist dann gehe ich nicht raus- denke ich bin da eher der vernünftige Typ, zumindest hoffe ich das. Angeln ist bei mir auch nur Zugabe und wenn es passt ist es schön.

Mir ging es nur darum ob es grundsätzlich noch möglich ist vom Belly im August in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden den Fisch zu erreichen. Habe mir die Tiefenkarte bei Wustrow angeschaut und dort ist man relativ zügig auf 5-7m.

Edit: Ich könnte dann auch mit dem Belly in den Seen hier angeln und würde das mit großer Sicherheit auch tun.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Ich würde erst mal an einer anderen Stelle üben sag ich mal vorsichtig 
war grade Sonntag mit meinen BB auf der Eider und hatte echt ne kleine NotAktion :c nix wirklich schlimmes aber auch nur weil ich stehen konnte ! 
das BB war soforr weg vom bischen Wind 
( das würd ich zb. immer am Mann sichern jetzt auf See ) 

Ich weiss das viel das BB unterschätzen und denken man sitzt da nur und nix kann passieren ...
Wie die Vorredner schon sagen kommt oft abends Wind / THermik auf und so doll kan man gar nicht paddeln dann wie das drückt !

meine  ich nur nett mach erst mal paar Runden auf nem Teich zb. 

ich hab erst beim 3itten mal fahren das richtige " treten " gelernt bzw. zu lenken  und trau mich immer noch nicht auf die Ostsee aber BB iss auf jeden Fall geil ! also die Idee ist super aber lieber  im flachen anfangen und auch niemals alleine raus fahren !

Viel Spass und gruss Michi


----------



## dreampike (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Hallo Michi, 

kannst Du die "Notsituation" noch ein bißchen genauer beschreiben? Nicht weil ich so sensationshungrig oder schadenfreudig bin, sondern vielleicht können andere ja etwas lernen und eine solche Situation künftig vermeiden!
Wenn das BB abgehauen ist, hast Du es jetzt wieder und wie bist Du wieder drangekommen?

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## rippi (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal an einer anderen Stelle üben sag ich mal vorsichtig
> war grade Sonntag mit meinen BB auf der Eider und hatte echt ne kleine NotAktion :c nix wirklich schlimmes aber auch nur weil ich stehen konnte !
> das BB war soforr weg vom bischen Wind
> ( das würd ich zb. immer am Mann sichern jetzt auf See )
> ...



Nicht gegen dich, aber das hört sich alles ziemlich witzig an. Wann hast du das Belly den verloren, doch nicht etwa als du schon drin saßt?
 Denn dann hast du dir vielleicht einfach das falsche Ufer aussgesucht? Wenn dir der Wind das am Fluss wegdrückt? Andererseits ist ein Fluss auch viel schwerer zu befahren als die Ostsee bei geeigneten Bedingungen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

ich hab ja geschrieben .... halb gefährlich ! 

ich bin an eine Stelle am Fluss gekommen wo viele Seerosen waren und es sehr flach wurde dacht ich mir machst mal ne Pause und gehst kurz an Land ...

Gesagt getan - Aufgestanden und mit den riesen Flossen an den Füssen sofort !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! an den Hacken sofort abgesunken und an den Spitzen ( also vorne ) stehen geblieben das hatte den Effekt das ich nach hinten um gefallen bin weil es unmöglich war so das Gleichgewicht zu halten #d ...

bin dann quasie auf den Arsch gefallen fast mit dem Kopf unter Wasser und kam nicht aus den Flossen raus ! 

dabei ist das BB natürlich wegeschubst und trieb lustig am Seerosenfeld entlang und zum Glück blieb es dann 30 Meter weiter hängen am Schilf ...


ich konnte die Flossen irgend wie ausziehen und bin dann an Land gekrochen .. alles gut 

hat mir aber ( leider ) wieder gezeigt das ich schnelle in Not war als ich jemals denken würde ! 

wie gesagt ich hab immer eine kleine Schwimmhilfe dabei  ( Restube ) und war alles harmlos aber das das BB so schnell weg sein kann ist schon krass |uhoh: wie gesagt auf der See dann nur mit nem Band gesichert ...

nun wisst Ihr Bescheid und klar passiert das nicht auf dem Sandien Ostsee Grund aber  das mit den Flossen und laufen unter Wasser geht dort halt auch nicht wirklich  

gruss Michi


----------



## Zanderfürst (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Danke für die vielen Infos.

Mache das Belly fest. Und gehe auch nicht allzu weit raus. Teste es auch davor hier in einem See um zu sehen wie gut ich zurecht komme. Werde es dann mal an den Buhnen versuchen und wenn es passt kann ich vllt in der Dämmerung einen fangen und wenn nicht ist es auch so. Freue mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## seatrout61 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Schon tagsüber kann es insbesondere beim Einstieg am Ufer mit den Flossen Probleme geben, zb. Wellengang, stolpern oder ausrutschen über glatten Steine usw., stell dir das mal im Dunkeln vor.

So etwas würde ich nur empfehlen bei vorhandener körperlicher Fitness, am Strand ohne Steine, mit entsprechender Notausrüstung (Schwimmweste, Anker, Licht, Signalpfeife...), aber niemals alleine.

Und wenn du dann draussen bist, wirst du feststellen, dass die Fische dicht unter Land in Wurfweite stehen...


----------



## Zanderfürst (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Danke für eure Anmerkungen und Hilfe. Werde das im Dunkeln auch erstmal lassen und auf keinen Fall ohne Weste, Pfeife, Kompass etc ins Wasser gehen. Ihr habt mir da meinen, zugegebenermaßen optimistischen, Zahn ziemlich gezogen. Ich bin körperlich ziemlich fit...Triathlon und Sport mache ich mindestens dreimal pro Woche. War allerdings mal mit einem Schlauchboot auf nem See und habe ganze zwei Stunden auf der Stelle gerudert...werde hier aber mal berichten!


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

habe mal eine flosse verloren und männe mußte mich an land paddeln seit her haben wir die flossen immer gesichert mit schnur damit sie nicht ganz verloren gehen und ein schlauchboot doppelpaddel dabei macht sich sehr gut falls strömung aufkommt die doppelpaddel bekommste schon für 8 euronen


----------



## magnus12 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Geh doch auf Plattfisch! Da musste nicht weit raus und die beißen zu der Zeit - falls es kein Jahrhundertsommer wird - sehr gut.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## RonsWorld (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Geh doch auf Plattfisch! Da musste nicht weit raus und die beißen zu der Zeit - falls es kein Jahrhundertsommer wird - sehr gut.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank




Genau das wollte ich jetzt in 2 Wochen auch mal versuchen.

Mit welcher Methode ist's auf Platte den aussichtsreich? Buttlöffel und wattwurm?


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Zanderfürst schrieb:


> Danke für eure Anmerkungen und Hilfe. Werde das im Dunkeln auch erstmal lassen und auf keinen Fall ohne Weste, Pfeife, Kompass etc ins Wasser gehen. Ihr habt mir da meinen, zugegebenermaßen optimistischen, Zahn ziemlich gezogen.


Nanu, sooo gefährlich ist es auch wieder nicht. Ich habe weder eine Pfeife noch Kompass mit, die Ostsee ist kein Fluß. Ziehst du halt nur los, wenn das Wasser aussieht wie bei dir am Teich. Du hast noch genügend Zeit für Vorbereitungen. Probiere das Belly einfach bei dir zu Hause aus. Laß dich im flachen Wasser rausfallen und schau was passiert. Hab ich auch so gemacht. (Nimm eine Neoprenwathose, keine aus Gummi) Kauf dir ein sicheres Belly mit vielen Kammern. Nimm die Flossen aus dem Tauchshop mit Sicherheitsverschluß, nicht diese kurzen Dinger mit dem Steckverschluß. Und pflege dein Belly gut, dann hast du immer ein sicheres Gefühl. Wenn du paar mal auf dem See warst, mußt du es nur noch durch die Brandung üben. Das finde ich eigentlich am schwierigsten. Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe, dann werde ich meinen Einstieg mal beschreiben. Ich bin gern nachts unterwegs (bis heute immer allein), man kann die Dämmerung genießen, das Wasser ist ruhiger und man fängt auch mehr. 
Kannst bei mir nachlesen.


----------



## Zanderfürst (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Vielen Dank Rosi.

Kenne deine Seite schon sehr lang und habe bereits alle Einträge von dir gelesen.:m|wavey:

So mache ich das!


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Ich gehe meist rückwärts ins Wasser das ist einfacher. Und mein Problem war noch nie der Wind (also wenn ich denn überhaupt raus gekommen bin) sondern Strömungen. Wichtiger als kompas und pfeife finde ich daher ein Handy das da draußen Empfang hat und wasserdicht verpackt ist.


----------



## magnus12 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich jetzt in 2 Wochen auch mal versuchen.
> 
> Mit welcher Methode ist's auf Platte den aussichtsreich? Buttlöffel und wattwurm?
> 
> ...




Ich fische vom Kajak inzwischen nur noch meine eigenen Wattwurmjigs. Wenn richtig Strömung geht und die Fische aktiv sind ist es egal wie der Wurm ins Wasser kommt, aber bei ruhigem, klarem (Bellyboot-) Sommerwetter und inaktiven, eingegrabenen  Fischen gibt es nichts besseres. 

Früher auch Buttlöffel, auf jeden Fall aber eine aktive Methode und sei es ein Effzett Blinker. Wenn du die Fische estmal gefunden hast kannnst du ankern, der Tumult zieht dann Weitere an.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

@ Rosi super Blog ! 

das muss ich erst mal alles lesen #6
gruss Michi


----------



## Zanderfürst (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

@magnus12: 

Wattwurm-Jig, das ist für mich komplett neu. Buttlöffel habe ich schon oft versucht, jedoch auch nur mit mäßigem Erfolg bzw. nur von der Seebrücke aus. Da waren aber andere Montage fängiger. Wie machst du das bzw. führt man den Wattwurm-Jig?


----------



## RonsWorld (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Zanderfürst schrieb:


> @magnus12:
> 
> Wattwurm-Jig, das ist für mich komplett neu. Buttlöffel habe ich schon oft versucht, jedoch auch nur mit mäßigem Erfolg bzw. nur von der Seebrücke aus. Da waren aber andere Montage fängiger. Wie machst du das bzw. führt man den Wattwurm-Jig?




Interessiert mich auch [emoji39]

Vlt kannst du nochmal n Link Posten wo man die bestellen kann?!

Welche Gramm Zahl würdest du denn fürs Belly empfehlen?


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

http://haar-jig.de/xtcommerce/produ....html&XTCsid=24f5bd4ce0c2c54fe35a93c53bc14043


----------



## RonsWorld (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Super [emoji106]

Gibt's die nur bis max 11g?!


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## vermesser (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Musst mal magnus12 fragen, der stellt die her  .

Der darf aber wahrscheinlich keine Werbung zu seinem eigenen Shop posten...


----------



## RonsWorld (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Na dann Anfrage für wattwurm jigs hiermit gestellt [emoji39]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

11 g sollten meist reichen


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

11g finde ich recht wenig je nach Wassertiefe und Drift.Fische vom Schlauchboot meist 30g minimal 20g wenn Ententreich.Mit 11g würde ich wohl nur komplett ohne Drift klarkommen.


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Ich meine ja auch belly da ist 20 meist zu schwer


----------



## RonsWorld (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Also beim gufi jiggen fische ich meist von 17 bis 21g Köpfen.

11g ist wirklich recht knapp denke ich...


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Wie haltet ihr euch bei der Strömung mit dem bellyboat [emoji15] [emoji54]


----------



## magnus12 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

So sieht es aus, ich äussere mich hier nur als Angler.:m Es gibt keine größere Gussform als 11gr. Mehr wäre auch nicht sinnvoll da ein Plattfisch nunmal kein Zander ist und das mit seinem kleinen Maul irgendwann nicht mehr einsaugt. 

Die Jigs fressen sich durch ihre Form an langer Schnur locker auf 10m runter. Man muss sie halt nackt fischen ohne weiteres Gebamsel. Ich habe damit sogar schon auf dem Kutter gefischt, das ging pur wesentlich besser als mit Vorblei. Der Typ neben mir brauchte für seine normale vertikale Montage über 100gr. 

Du wirst mit dem Belly keine Situation erleben in der du mit 11gr nicht auskommst.


----------



## Zanderfürst (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung- dennoch sind ein paar Fragen, zumindest bei mir, noch offen.

1. Ist das dann ein reiner Plattfischköder? Theoretisch müssten da doch auch Dorsche nicht abgeneigt sein, oder? 

2. Bindet man die Jigs direkt an die Schnur oder besser noch ein Stück Fluorocarbon davor?

3. Werden die, wie beim zandern, nur über dem Boden präsentiert? Also langsames einholen?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Rosi (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine größere Gussform als 11gr. Mehr wäre auch nicht sinnvoll da ein Plattfisch nunmal kein Zander ist und das mit seinem kleinen Maul irgendwann nicht mehr einsaugt.
> 
> Du wirst mit dem Belly keine Situation erleben in der du mit 11gr nicht auskommst.



Hm, erste Aussage finde ich grenzwärtig. Plattfische können einen großen Circle verschlucken, man muß sie nur lange genug machen lassen. Die saugen und saugen und irgendwann ist er drin. Wenn die Gußform nicht größer werden soll, wieso verändert ihr nicht die Mischung? Das hat man mit vielen Blinkern. Die Kurzen sind zu leicht und wenn sie schwerer werden, dann sind sie zu unförmig zum fliegen, weil die Form größer wird. 

11g, es kommt auf die Rute an. Meine reagiert eher auf 20g und mehr. Bei so wenig Gewicht bemerke ich die Bisse nicht und meine Rute will das büschen Gewicht auch nicht so recht werfen. Ich fische am liebsten um 24g. Kommt viell. daher, weil ich bei totalem Ententeich lieber am Ufer bleibe, da wollen die Fische sich auch nicht bewegen. Ne kleine Strömung ist aussichtsreicher.


----------



## magnus12 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Das Ding fängt natürlich auch Dorsche. Vor allem in der Haarversion auch eher die Besseren die dabei an Krebse oder -genau wie die Flundern - an einen fressenden Plattfisch denken. Auf Würmer reagieren die Kleinen schneller. 

Die Führung ist einfach: An langer Schnur über den Grund schleifen. Die Lippe macht die Arbeit, der Haken zeigt dabei steil nach oben und wackelt mit dem Wurm.  Wenn Plattfische fressen und etwas abreissen wollen müssen sie sich erheben. Dabei wird der helle Kiemendeckel sichtbar und der Wurm zuckt wie doll, dann gleitet der Fisch weiter, und das spiel wieder holt sich.  Gut zu sehen in diesem Video ab 2.50: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKpisqJhZ7I
Der Jig kominiert genau diese Reize.

Rosi, du bist Praktikerin und das finde ich klasse. Probiers aus und du wirst vermutlich zwei Erfahrungen machen:

1. Das Ding fängt auch eingegrabene Fische bei eitel Sonnenschein, selbst wenn man sie einzelnd suchen und einsammeln muss.  
2. Zwischen den Hakengrößen 1/0 und 2/0 liegt der Unterschied zwischen einer Fangmaschine und einem Futterautomaten. Ich habe es leidvoll erfahren. Ich will nicht bestreiten dass du mit unbeschwerten Haken andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast, aber dies sind meine.


----------



## Rosi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Hi magnus, das Video kenne ich, es ist klasse! Jedoch sind Perlen an der Mundschnur, kein Jig. Folglich wird ein Blei geworfen oder ein Buttlöffel. Das Problem ist die Rute. Man benötigt eine Rute die 11g wirft. So eine Rute besitze ich nicht, auch nicht für das Belly. Und man kann schlecht einen Jig an das Paternoster binden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Man benötigt eine Rute die 11g wirft. So eine Rute besitze ich nicht, auch nicht für das Belly.


Als Meerforellenrute eher weniger, aber da biste mitten im Barsch'el-Bereich, in je kürzer fürs Belly noch mehr.
Quasi das weltweit größte Rutenangebot wartet dabei auf dich! :m :q


----------



## RonsWorld (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> http://haar-jig.de/xtcommerce/produ....html&XTCsid=24f5bd4ce0c2c54fe35a93c53bc14043




Hab mir jetzt mal n paar bestellt und werde die in 2 Wochen mal vom belly Boot aus in zingst und ahrenshoop testen [emoji39]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Quasi das weltweit größte Rutenangebot wartet dabei auf dich! :m :q



Hö, sooo war das nicht gemeint.  Wenn dir jemand einen tollen Köder zeigt, kaufst du dir dann die Rute dafür? Und schleppst du sie mit auf das Belly als Zweitrute? Auf solche Ideen kommen nur Männer:vik:
Frauen sind minimalistisch.


----------



## magnus12 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Rosi, das Ding kannst du mit jeder normalen Meforute werfen auch wenn sie nicht perfekt aufgeladen ist. Natürlich nicht vom Strand aus auf die 2. Sandbank, aber 30-40m vom Belly über das wir hier reden.  

Das Bild unten enstand auf der Wiking, ein Kutter der gezielt auf Platte fährt. Da wollte ich eigentlich vorgebleite Weitwurfmontagen testen. Da das nicht so gut funktioniert hat (Problem: Bissanzeige) habe ich irgendwann den Jig pur mit der Pilkrute (2,45m Sea Quiver 135) ausgeworfen und damit in den letzen 45min 6 Fische gefangen, so viel wie den ganzen Tag zusammen. Wohlgemerkt: vom Kutter in ca. 13-15m Tiefe.


----------



## Rosi (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Moin Frank, glaub ich dir alles, ich habe solche Jigs probiert. Aber du bist mit dem Belly idR nicht in 13m Tiefe. Der Haken ist recht kurz für einen Wattwurm, erst recht für einen Gummifisch (ist er ja auch nicht für gedacht) und wieso kannst du die Dinger nicht schwerer herstellen, ohne daß sie größer werden?


----------



## Stulle (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hö, sooo war das nicht gemeint.  Wenn dir jemand einen tollen Köder zeigt, kaufst du dir dann die Rute dafür? Und schleppst du sie mit auf das Belly als Zweitrute? Auf solche Ideen kommen nur Männer:vik:
> Frauen sind minimalistisch.


Genau so würde ich das machen [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## magnus12 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Frank, glaub ich dir alles, ich habe solche Jigs probiert. Aber du bist mit dem Belly idR nicht in 13m Tiefe. Der Haken ist recht kurz für einen Wattwurm, erst recht für einen Gummifisch (ist er ja auch nicht für gedacht) und wieso kannst du die Dinger nicht schwerer herstellen, ohne daß sie größer werden?



Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht und habe inzwischen das Gefühl wenn ich jetzt noch mehr schreibe kommen nur noch mehr Einwände.  #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wenn dir jemand einen tollen Köder zeigt, kaufst du dir dann die Rute dafür? Und schleppst du sie mit auf das Belly als Zweitrute? Auf solche Ideen kommen nur Männer:vik:


Wenn der Köder wirklich toll und eine andersartige Rute benötigt -> Sofort kaufen, da gibt's kein vertun! :m :q

Im etwas geräumigeren Ruderboot zumindest bin ich seltenst unter 5 Ruten unterwegs, manchmal mehr. Ein Pärchen (oder auch 2 Pärchen) zum Wobbler schleppen und min. 3 Handspinnen different passend zu den Köderkategorien. Also weniger geht man gar nicht! #d

Bin wohl stärker  Geräte-orientiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> wieso kannst du die Dinger nicht schwerer herstellen, ohne daß sie größer werden?


Und das hat Du als Tüdelkönigin noch nicht selber probiert?


----------



## RonsWorld (4. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

So am Sonntag für 4 Std in ahrenshoop mitm belly Boot gefischt und 5 gute Dorsche auf Gummi erwischt [emoji4]

Auf Flunder jig leider nix aber ich bleib dran, eine Platte muss rauskommen bis nächsten Donnerstag [emoji12]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Rosi (4. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Also ich hatte mir solche Jigs gekauft im Wattwurm in Rerik, mit 23g Wg. Keine Ahnung von welcher Firma. Die Dinger gehen mit Wattwurm bestens vom Boot aus, ein Gummifisch ist allerdings zu lang für den 1cm kurzen Haken. 
Und wenn in 13m Tiefe etwas Unterströmung ist, dann bleibt der Jig auch mit 23g nicht mehr liegen. 
Vom Belly aus habe ich es ebenfalls probiert, Jig mit Watti in Position. Den Watti bekommt man nur ein kurzes Stück aufgezogen, wegen fehlender Schenkellänge. Dafür gehen die Krabben kaum ran, weil der Wurm etwas erhöht wedelt. Gefangen hab ich nichts mit der Montage, jedoch werde ich es noch mal in der Dunkelheit probieren, wenn die Gelegenheit gut ist.


----------



## RonsWorld (5. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Ich habe den kunstköder. Für wattwürmer muss ich fast ne Std fahren das ist mir zu weit...

Ist wohl besser den jig mal im Dunkeln zu versuchen?!

Sand Boden ist hier in zingst ja mehr als genug, da muss doch was gehen.

Zumal ich nicht das Gefühl habe dass wir hier von nem Fisch sprechen der selten vorkommt wie mefos.


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## RonsWorld (11. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

So werde heute den letzten bb Angriff starten bevor es am Donnerstag wieder heim geht.

Vorgestern ne schöne mefo Long line Released [emoji53]

Ansonsten Toten Tanz...

Ne Handvoll Filets hätten also noch Platz in der Kühltasche [emoji39]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## hansenhinnerksen (11. August 2015)

*AW: Belly im August an der Ostsee*

Einfach ein paar Wattwürmer plümpern (geht auch mit Fuß, Wasser ist ja warm) und dann mitm Belly raus.

Wir fangen gut mit ner feinen Rute, 20g Birnenblei und ein simples Vorfach mit einer kleinen Auftriebsperle. Damit einfach über den Grund zuppeln und Meter machen. Jetzt im Sommer mindestens 5-8 m Wassertiefe. Dann klappts auch mit den Filets  Normal sind 5 Pladde pro Stunde 

gruß


----------

